# Bathing goats...tips?



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok.. so it's day 5 of my new herd being here.. they've come around soo much.. eating out of hand, allowing beard and cheek scratching, allowing back pets.. etc.. but now I'm noticing how filthy they are! Ugh!

I understand they're 'barnyard animals'.. but everyone has a breaking point, and I'm sure after the initial water shock the goats will appreciate being clean as well.

Any tips on bathing? What to use? Just tie'em up and go at it? 
and I'm not just talking about my buck (although, all the pee'ing on himself is what pushed me over the edge....).. my does are gritty to the touch and since they're mostly white the filth shadows are showing even more. :hammer:

Anyone is the area wanna give me a hand? LOL :GAAH:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Separating the bucks from the does will keep the does clean (and from being impregnated when they're not ready).

You can bathe them, though let me tell you, goats HATE water.

If you want, there are grooming sprays out there to spray on brushes and brush out the yuck. Like conditioner for show horses.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Make sure it is a warm day. We haul our milking stand out near the garden hose. Put the goat in the staunchion and sweet talk her while you wet her down. You can use cheap people shampoo (ie. Suave or Dove - whatever) and lather it with your hand or with a rag. Be careful not to get it in her eyes or to squirt water inside her ears. Rinse her thoroughly.

We like to towel dry ours and then let them shake.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

These goats are not quite tame yet.. so the amount of screaming will be substantial I can presume! I just wanted to make sure it's 'ok' to bathe, and know if there's some special way to or not to do it. I honestly think they're waaaaay past dry shampoos.. they're rather wretched.

Tether, soap, rinse, dry.. all while avoiding horns and hooves flyin. Got it!

It's supposed to be 85 and sunny tomorrow.. maybe I'll grab a daiquiri before the task?? maybe share some with the goats...... just kidding :greengrin: 

(oh, and as of this morning, they are seperated :dance: Boys on one side, girls on the other side. Big buck was starting to be a little jerk towards the girls!!)


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

We put ours on the stand which make it so much easier....I put the stand out in the sun and bathe at hottest point of day......I have a deep well so the water is very cold, so I have huge plastic tubs hubby got for me that I put out by the stand and fill with warm water from house.....mine don't like the initial shock of the water on them, but once wet they settle and eat their grain while I bathe away.....then when I go to rinse (using a bucket) they don't like it much but we get it done! I towel dry them really, really good!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I was thinking of bathing mine. I'm a dog groomer by trade (retired). I think that I would need to have a strong drink (for myself) some tasty grain (for the goats) and lots of patience!

I would probably use a puppy shampoo on the goats rather than people shampoo. People shampoo tends to really strip oils off pets, and pet shampoo tends to do a better job on pets.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

With 4 dogs in the house, I have an abundance of doggy shampoos- and quite the variety at that! Puppy shampoos for the kids, whitening adult shampoo for mama, and a de-skunking odor neutralizer for buck-musky! 

I'm working on getting a stand.. I live amongst a bunch of farms- someone has to have one stashed away somewhere for sale.. or I'll just build my own. :shrug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I woudnt use any human products. We do a 5 gal bucket. & horse shampoo. Just a small dab in your bucket, fill with water.
Scrub & rinse well. If you think there's still residue follow with a vinegar/water rinse.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Bathed my herd this morning.. What a fiasco. However, putting a bucket of food in front of them REALLY helped out!

I ended up having to use dawn dish soap on them.. the doggy shampoo did not cut the grease and grime that was caked onto them. I did run a doggy conditioner over them after tho.. so clean and soft now


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They look good. :thumb: I'd recommend removing your buck though if you want them to stay clean...he'll have everyone dirtied up in no time. There are many benefits to keeping bucks penned separately.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks! They are penned seperately.. however, after bath time I let them free roam the yard together to 'collect themselves' since everyone was rather traumatized.. I'm not worried about my girls smelling a little 'bucky'.. it is what it is.. as long as we're not makin babies!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful! Great job!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

groovyoldlady said:


> Make sure it is a warm day. We haul our milking stand out near the garden hose. Put the goat in the staunchion and sweet talk her while you wet her down. You can use cheap people shampoo (ie. Suave or Dove - whatever) and lather it with your hand or with a rag. Be careful not to get it in her eyes or to squirt water inside her ears. Rinse her thoroughly.
> 
> We like to towel dry ours and then let them shake.


this is what we do we use mane and tail though LOL


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

Awww! They're adorable!! Great job!


----------

